# ABT........directly on the rack or cookie sheet?



## trece (Aug 3, 2007)

Seems like the cheese would/could melt down and make a mess. Do you put them directly on the rack or on something else?
Thx,
Trece


----------



## low&slow (Aug 3, 2007)

Mine go directly on the grate. Others here have fabricated some neat little ABT holders.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 3, 2007)

Sure, the bacon holds it all together. Or if you want, put them on foil with some holes poken in it, or get one of those veggie grilling plates. 
There is no right or wrong way when cooking, it's the outcome that counts and as long as you and your enjoy the food, it's all good.  Recipies are guidelines only and should be adjusted to your taste.  

Thanks for your sacrifice and service to this wonderful country.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 3, 2007)

I have done mine directly on the rack.  I have only used cream cheese and it doesnt seem to melt at all, have not had any that the cheese ran out of.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

here's a link someone found for me.  http://irondesert.com/Chile-Grills-o...0-p-1-c-1.html


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 3, 2007)

I now have a chile grill, but in the past I took skewers and threaded the peppers near the top, I then laid the skewers across a disposable tin pan so the peppers actually hung inside the pan.  (peppers remained whole, I just scooped out the seeds and stems and filled them that way).  Worked out fine.


----------



## trece (Aug 3, 2007)

If you put bacon "in" them and not wrap them in it will they fall apart?
Trece


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 3, 2007)

I usually do mine in a disposable aluminum baking pan... cheap, no fuss, no muss...


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 3, 2007)

I made a holder for mine out of a piece of aluminumabout 1/8" thick  6x12, then I took some the stuff for dropped ceilings, (The strips that the ceiling sits on.) And just screwd them onto the aluminum. I think it hold around 24 of them.


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't think so.  I snip the top of em, and fill em to the rim with cheese, fatty, etc mixture.  I may or may not wrap them with bacon, but the ones I don't wrap don't fall apart.  I think the bacon part of the equation came when people cut the peppers in half, fill them, then wrap with bacon to keep the stuff in.  I do however, use a chili-rack or cheaper equivelent and I don't use a dropping catcher of any kind except maybe the meat below it or the water pan.  

Where abouts in Denver are you?  I'm over in Littleton.

EDIT:  From an ex anchor clanker, welcome aboard and as someone else said, thanks for your service.


----------



## trece (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for your comments. I am trying my first batch tonight or tomorrow. We're smokin a pork shoulder and beans tomorrow and thought perhaps I should do them seperately from the ABT's. Didn't want jalapeno flavor on the pork.
We're in Lakewood, basically Wads and Jewell.
My son is a United States Marine and is home for a couple weeks. So we're smokin up a storm unless of course we're floating on Chatfield :)
Thanks again,
Trece


----------



## starsfaninco (Aug 3, 2007)

There is a great shooting range over in that area, and I'm 10 minutes from you.  Bowles and Federal.    Pat your son on the back for us!  I'll be manning the smoker tomorrow too.  Brisket, Butt and abt's.  Time to fill the freezer again :)

KE


----------



## trece (Aug 3, 2007)

We went to Costco last night to do the same :) :)

Me thinks , perhaps, that Costco and Sams Club owns stock in smokers...


----------



## mkatts (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a grill basket that I load them up in. I don't cut the top off like I see done here a lot. I cut them in half like a canoe and wrap in bacon. Lay them out in the backet and smoke away.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't worry about flavor transfers ... just put them on and enjoy the early snack before the main course .  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have tried several different methods and being naturally lazy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... I now cut them in half lengthways and fill with any cheese/meat combination and wrap in bacon, then laid on the grill.
It is quick, easy to make and very tasty and easy to eat!!!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 4, 2007)

i cut the top off, de-seed and de-membrane them. i fill them with cheddar cheese, and wrap bacon around them. i made a holder at work, that holds 35 peppers. here is two pics for you. it is 12" x 8", 1/8" thick.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

The only thing you have to worry about when smoking is chicken juices. Keep them down on the bottom. Anything else won't hurt your Q.


----------



## trece (Aug 4, 2007)

Hurt? Do ya mean its a mess ? or could cause flare ups?

Thx,
Trece


----------

